# WCG Avatar Request Thread



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 13, 2009)

Anyone wanting a WCG avatar request it here
I have exams coming up so it'll take a while to get them done please be patient....
It would also help if there were any volunteers who would like to help out

*Availible artists:*
RadeonX2
H3llb3nd4(Has EXAMS)
Kovoet


----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 13, 2009)

Good Idea! Good thing that your willing to help out.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 13, 2009)

Charper2013 said:


> Good Idea! Good thing that your willing to help out.



yeah but I was supposed to be studying


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 13, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> Anyone wanting a WCG avatar request it here
> I have exams coming up so it'll take a while to get them done please be patient....
> It would also help if there were any volunteers who would like to help out



Kudos for this. Plenty of people have been asking recently.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jun 13, 2009)

I'd like to help out  tho it's been a while since my last photoshop experiment.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 13, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> I'd like to help out  tho it's been a while since my last photoshop experiment.



Thanx! Added you to the list


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 13, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Kudos for this. Plenty of people have been asking recently.



Sorry for the Double post...
Paulieg can you sticky this thread?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 13, 2009)

i have photoshop if you guys teach me real quick i might be able to pull off a few avatars


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 13, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i have photoshop if you guys teach me real quick i might be able to pull off a few avatars



http://graphicssoft.about.com/od/photoshop/l/bllps5out.htm 
read through all that and you'll do fine


----------



## Kovoet (Jun 13, 2009)

I can help as well guys no probs.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 13, 2009)

The Crunching avatars I am seeing are top rate man. Very nice work.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jun 14, 2009)

here's what I've done so far. Simple tho

more versions to come


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 14, 2009)

that looks nice
try a blue/black with silver theme


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jun 14, 2009)

will do.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 14, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> here's what I've done so far. Simple tho
> 
> more versions to come



Can you do one for me that says WCG moderator on it?



h3llb3nd4 said:


> Sorry for the Double post...
> Paulieg can you sticky this thread?



Yup


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jun 14, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Can you do one for me that says WCG moderator on it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup



sure. btw what's the font name used on your sig? I'd like to use those


----------



## HammerON (Jun 14, 2009)

I would like a WCG avatar. Have only been crunching for TPU since 5/20:


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 14, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> sure. btw what's the font name used on your sig? I'd like to use those



I think it's Soprano or Sopranos??


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jun 14, 2009)

done

Paulieg and v2


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 14, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> done
> 
> Paulig and v2



Looks great. Just one problem though, you forgot the "e" in paulieg.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 14, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Looks great. Just one problem though, you forgot the "e" in paulieg.



he renamed you for free


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jun 14, 2009)

fixed


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 14, 2009)

HammerON said:


> I would like a WCG avatar. Have only been crunching for TPU since 5/20:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090613/Capture047.jpg


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jun 14, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> http://img70.imageshack.us/img70/6921/haameroncopy.jpg



nice

as for our moderator Paulieg,

it seems the avatar will scale smaller than 150x150 so I have created a matching size of 150x150 so it will no scale anymore when uploaded


----------



## HammerON (Jun 14, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> http://img70.imageshack.us/img70/6921/haameroncopy.jpg



Looks SWEET 
Thanks (what do I owe ya?)


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 14, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Looks SWEET
> Thanks (what do I owe ya?)



Nothing
it's free...


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jun 14, 2009)

edited fonts for better viewing added new orange bg look


----------



## mike047 (Jun 14, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> edited fonts for better viewing added new orange bg look



The yellow one is REAL nice.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 14, 2009)

hook it up with the yellow for me PLZ


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jun 14, 2009)

Assassin48


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 20, 2009)

Think I could get a green one ? That would be so cool!


----------



## hat (Jul 11, 2009)

Would someone be so kind as to stash one within the confines of the 3rd outer circle (the one with the hectagon inscribed in it)? It's a human transmutation circle from Full Metal Alchemist... I find it fitting for this type of project


----------



## hat (Jul 13, 2009)

hat said:


> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_dz4skA3Pn...AAo/5CdTOj0x5VA/S740/Transmutation+Circle.png
> 
> Would someone be so kind as to stash one within the confines of the 3rd outer circle (the one with the hectagon inscribed in it)? It's a human transmutation circle from Full Metal Alchemist... I find it fitting for this type of project



no takers?


----------



## bogmali (Jul 13, 2009)

hat said:


> no takers?



Give it some time bro Someone maybe on it already, just be patient


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry hat, I was outta action for a few days
I'll see what I can do.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 13, 2009)

If I could get the kind B360 and Assassin have but green and black, that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 13, 2009)

Just wanted to publicly thank h3llb3nd4 for my avatar. The man is truly talented.


----------



## hat (Jul 15, 2009)

Well I got my 9600GSO in the mail, and, as promised, I am folding with it. So h3llb3nd4, can you add the F@H icon in as well? Drop it in the V shape made when the two WCG things cross like the TPU icon in King Wookie's avatar.


----------



## hat (Jul 21, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> Sorry hat, I was outta action for a few days
> I'll see what I can do.



any news on the avatar?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 21, 2009)

hat said:


> any news on the avatar?



(b")b
still trying things hat...
be patient...


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 21, 2009)

lol tisk tisk


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 24, 2009)

this ok?


----------



## theonedub (Jul 24, 2009)

Is there anyway I can get my current avatar with the Premier logo replaced by the WCG icon in the same gold color? That would be awesome.


----------



## hat (Jul 24, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/5498/hatbzn.jpg
> this ok?



neat-o


----------



## HammerON (Jul 25, 2009)

hat said:


> neat-o



Nice Avatar HAt


----------



## hat (Jul 25, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Nice Avatar HAt



 it came out better than expected.. I wonder if h3ll ever saw the show because that's what the circle looks like then activated, minus the WCG and TPU icons...


----------



## HammerON (Jul 25, 2009)

I enjoyed watching Full Metal Alchemist


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2009)

could someone please make me a sig. 

BTW i fold and crunch


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 26, 2009)

theonedub :I'll try  

p o s pc: I'll try also 

hat: no I did not


----------



## theonedub (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks! If you could do my second request or my current avatar with the WCG in gold instead of the Premier logo please


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 26, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Thanks! If you could do my second request or my current avatar with the WCG in gold instead of the Premier logo please



kk


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 26, 2009)

This?


----------



## theonedub (Jul 28, 2009)

That is outstanding. Thanks a lot!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 30, 2009)

anyone try one for me yet


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 30, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> anyone try one for me yet



Tell me what you want on it


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 30, 2009)

Does someone want to super-impose the WCG logo over the Ford logo?


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 11, 2009)

I need a really good Avatar logo for our new team thread at World Community Grid. Any takers?

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread?thread=26510&lastpage=yes


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Aug 11, 2009)

you dont want this one?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 12, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> Tell me what you want on it



anything that you want that has something to do with folding and WCG please. i'm fairly easy to please when it comes to things like this.
Thanks


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 12, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> you dont want this one?



That will work perfect. Thanks!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Aug 12, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> anything that you want that has something to do with folding and WCG please. i'm fairly easy to please when it comes to things like this.
> Thanks



ok, I'll do it asap


----------



## Duxx (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey h3ll, what is that font that you are using in your sig for TPU WCG Member?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Aug 12, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Hey h3ll, what is that font that you are using in your sig for TPU WCG Member?



haha, I has no clue
ask Bob123


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 9, 2009)

I would like to put in a request for a WCG-TPU logo in my sig banner. If possible can someone place it where the red circle is? thank you for your time. 






clean copy:






this one:





Will the light blue logo look ok on the bright green backround?


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 9, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> I would like to put in a request for a WCG-TPU logo in my sig banner. If possible can someone place it where the red circle is? thank you for your time.
> 
> Will the light blue logo look ok on the bright green backround?



is this what you had in mind?


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 10, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> is this what you had in mind?



That's perfect  Thank you very much, I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 10, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Does someone want to super-impose the WCG logo over the Ford logo?



I know you aked for this quite some time ago but here ya go, just trying to tie up loose ends

BTW its not my fave but I didnt really know what to do, the colors just dont seem to mingle


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 10, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> anything that you want that has something to do with folding and WCG please. i'm fairly easy to please when it comes to things like this.
> Thanks



hey I know its been a while but it looks as if the artists here are takin a break so heres what I came up with

the first one has ur name on the win 7 orb and I didnt know if you would like that so the second one doesnt have ur name


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 10, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> I know you aked for this quite some time ago but here ya go, just trying to tie up loose ends
> 
> BTW its not my fave but I didnt really know what to do, the colors just dont seem to mingle


I meant take my current avatar and stick the WCG over the Ford emblem on the front so it looks like a WCG GT90. XD

It wouldn't be very big but someone would probably spot the abnormality. 


Hmm...

Maybe super impose it on this image?
http://carclub.ru/news_pics/1280_491210ec28402.jpg

That way you could get the angle right and maybe even completely remove the original Ford logo.  I can size it down and get into the right format myself.

Thanks!


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 10, 2009)

haha ok i thought thats what u meant but it was so small.but ok ill do that tomorrow


----------



## RadeonX2 (Sep 10, 2009)

any projects?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 10, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> hey I know its been a while but it looks as if the artists here are takin a break so heres what I came up with
> 
> the first one has ur name on the win 7 orb and I didnt know if you would like that so the second one doesnt have ur name



thanks i liked them both but picked the one with my name


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 10, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> any projects?



I just did em all lol



FordGT90Concept said:


> I meant take my current avatar and stick the WCG over the Ford emblem on the front so it looks like a WCG GT90. XD
> 
> It wouldn't be very big but someone would probably spot the abnormality.
> 
> ...



hey well even when its this big its hard to see but heres what you asked for:


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 11, 2009)

The awesome!


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 11, 2009)

glad you like it!

now did I miss any standing requests? anyone else?


----------



## gogx (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi, im a big fan of Americas Army the Game...Is it posible to make TPU logo look like a Hand Grenade? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That would be great TX


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 11, 2009)

damnn umm well I'll give it a shot but thats a lot more complex they it sounds


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 15, 2009)

Could someone make me an avatar like this except with my WCG name ([Ion]) in the lower left corner?


----------



## hat (Sep 15, 2009)

Requesting a modification to an existing WCG avatar:

I have since joined the F@H team and go some quirks ironed out, so I was able to become an active member of the folding team as well as the WCG team. So... if you would I would like the folding icon in this avatar as well in the outer arcs, aimed towards the center of the circle like the existing WCG icons are.

Visual aid: X marks the spot where I want folding icons





And the clean image to be modified:





Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 15, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Could someone make me an avatar like this except with my WCG name ([Ion]) in the lower left corner?



No problem, but what color background do you want? and what type of text do you want? 



hat said:


> Requesting a modification to an existing WCG avatar:
> 
> I have since joined the F@H team and go some quirks ironed out, so I was able to become an active member of the folding team as well as the WCG team. So... if you would I would like the folding icon in this avatar as well in the outer arcs, aimed towards the center of the circle like the existing WCG icons are.
> 
> Thank you and have a nice day.



yeah I think I can do that simply enough, it should be done by this enening


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 15, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> No problem, but what color background do you want? and what type of text do you want?



What about a dark-blue background?  I'm not exactly sure what font, what about the font in this picture: http://tpucdn.com/forums/signaturepics/sigpic61062_2.gif


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 15, 2009)

haha ok the font from my sigpic? sure umm yeah I think I can get that done by this evening as well


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 15, 2009)

Yep, that font if possible   Didn't realize that it was you sig when I linked it


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 16, 2009)

k guys here you go:

@ [ION]



Hope you like it, but if you need anything tweaked/changed let me know! 

@ hat
I didnt know if you wanted the f@h logos greyscale like the last guy did with the WCG logos so I gave you an option 

Color version:


Greyscale version:


----------



## theonedub (Sep 16, 2009)

Excellent work SkyKast, looks great! 

If you have some spare time do you think you can add the F@H icon to my avatar? There is a blown up version of it earlier in the thread. I would like it in gold to the bottom left of the WCG logo. If it could also be mirrored so that it goes \ instead of / I would appreciate it!

The original is here: If you could also make it so that it has a transparent BG


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 16, 2009)

id be more than willing to help and I am prolly just having a mental block but I am not really understanding what your saying...

could you please answer a couple questions first

1) where do you want the F@H logo?
2) do you want the WCG logo moved?

and if you could explain the mirror part again that would be great, sorry for the inconvenience

EDIT: and that picture you posted comes up as an [*X*]


----------



## theonedub (Sep 16, 2009)

You know, I think it might be a lot less complicated if you just replace the TPU logo (the power icon shape) in my current avatar with the F@H logo(everything should still be gold though) That way TPU, WCG, and F@H is represented. Does that make any more sense? I am so bad at explaining things 

Oh, here is the link to the blown up version then
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1491423&postcount=52

think you can fix the inner gray circle too, it seems like the top portion isnt colored. Sorry for asking for so much, I have very limited PS skills.


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah thats better, I can do that but then TPU wont be represented...lol if thats ok with u then thats ok with me


----------



## theonedub (Sep 16, 2009)

You can use the TPU F@H icon, the same one you used in Hat's avatar. It has the TPU icon in the red sphere. Sure it will be gold and kinda small, but its still there


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 16, 2009)

hah ok ill have that up by tomorrow night


----------



## hat (Sep 16, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> k guys here you go:
> 
> @ [ION]
> 
> ...



excellent work my good man


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 16, 2009)

hat said:


> excellent work my good man



glad you like it


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 17, 2009)

gogx said:


> Hi, im a big fan of Americas Army the Game...Is it posible to make TPU logo look like a Hand Grenade? http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27695&d=1250003484
> 
> That would be great TX



Ok Skycast has given me the go ahead to take care of your request.  First of all:

What do you want shaped like a grenade, the WCG and TPU combined logo or just the TPU logo?  

Also, what type of grenade.  I am going to do an old school US fragmentation at the moment if you have no problem with it.


----------



## gogx (Sep 17, 2009)

Yp thats the grenade i had in mind...just the TPU logo, or what comes out best 

Ty


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 17, 2009)

gogx said:


> Yp thats the grenade i had in mind...just the TPU logo, or what comes out best
> 
> Ty



Do you want it as a signature or an avatar?


----------



## gogx (Sep 18, 2009)

If its posible ill heve bouth??


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 18, 2009)

gogx said:


> If its posible ill heve bouth??



Ok, I will start off with your avatar first, will have it done soon.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 18, 2009)

Also, Skycast, did you have a better PSD of the WCG logo...  The TPU logo is in the psd in the same layer and therefore is worthless to me...  I might have to extract it myself if you don't have a better copy!

EDIT:  Meh I extracted that quite fast:  Attached is a better one for anyone who is interested!

EDIT2:  O darn it converts PSD to JPG?  WHAT IS THIS?!?!?!!


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 18, 2009)

hey onedub, heres ur avvy, hope u like it


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 18, 2009)

Ok this is for gogx:

I had a good time making this one!

(Please click on the thumbnail for full quality, save it, and then reupload it as your avatar via the User CP)

EDIT:  I chose a Mark II Grenade.  If you want me to do a different type just ask!


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 18, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Also, Skycast, did you have a better PSD of the WCG logo...  The TPU logo is in the psd in the same layer and therefore is worthless to me...  I might have to extract it myself if you don't have a better copy!
> 
> EDIT:  Meh I extracted that quite fast: * Attached is a better one for anyone who is interested!*
> 
> *EDIT2:  O darn it converts PSD to JPG?  WHAT IS THIS?!?!?!!*




yeah dont worry about it I have a version that I made where the TPU logo is extracted I didnt know you needed that sorry



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Ok this is for gogx:
> 
> I had a good time making this one!
> 
> ...



I dont mean to intrude but I think he wanted the WCG logo like wrapped around the grenade, like formed to the shape but maybe not, I could have made it as the background, im just sayin you should prolly get clarification


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 18, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> [/B]
> 
> yeah dont worry about it I have a version that I made where the TPU logo is extracted I didnt know you needed that sorry
> 
> ...



When he comes back and says, "This is shit fix it," I will not be offended at all, I get that all the time!.  It will take about 10 seconds to fix!


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 18, 2009)

haah ok sounds good only problem is is not many people have the balls to say that haha but i like it when they do cause I just want them to have it the way they want it


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Sep 18, 2009)

you guys need the TPU WCG logo? god why didn't you ask meh?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 18, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> you guys need the TPU WCG logo? god why didn't you ask meh?



Ok thanks you very much!


----------



## gogx (Sep 18, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Ok this is for gogx:
> 
> I had a good time making this one!
> 
> ...



I didnt have noting specific in mind. Just wanted a TPU BOMB/WCG...wich kamme out werry good. TY wery much PVTCaboose1337


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 18, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> you guys need the TPU WCG logo? god why didn't you ask meh?



thats what I sent him....and no offense I did a better job of extracting it


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Sep 19, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> thats what I sent him....and no offense I did a better job of extracting it



haha ok


----------



## theonedub (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for working on it SkyKast! I like the logo placements, only things I would ask for is to make it more golden in color like the original and fix the center gray part so that the entire inner cirle is gray (right now the top left and right portions are black). Thanks!


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 20, 2009)

yeah no problem ill do that tomorrow


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2009)

Could you replace the TPU logo in my avatar with the Folding@home TPU "icon" now that I've started folding?  If you could also remove the "WCG" part from the bottom so it just says [Ion] that would be great


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 21, 2009)

yeah yeah no prob


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> yeah yeah no prob



Thanks, you are awesome


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 21, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Thanks for working on it SkyKast! I like the logo placements, only things I would ask for is to make it more golden in color like the original and fix the center gray part so that the entire inner cirle is gray (right now the top left and right portions are black). Thanks!



here ya go i hope you like this better 






[Ion] said:


> Could you replace the TPU logo in my avatar with the Folding@home TPU "icon" now that I've started folding?  If you could also remove the "WCG" part from the bottom so it just says [Ion] that would be great



here ya go


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> here ya go
> 
> View attachment 28767


Perfect


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 22, 2009)

glad you like it


----------



## HammerON (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks good [Ion]!
Nice job SkyKast


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 22, 2009)

Damn SkyKast! You are just kick'in a$$ with all the time put in towards helping others. I give you props bro.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 9, 2009)

Might i be a worthy enough cruncher to have some one some how add http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27695&d=1250003484
to my avatar?


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 9, 2009)

yeah sure ill do it


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 26, 2009)

well, think I got my required points for my crunching tags

BarbaricSoul  date joined 9/13/09,   time run 0:027:07:08:08,  points 108,795, results returned   156


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2009)

BarbaricSoul said:


> well, think I got my required points for my crunching tags
> 
> BarbaricSoul  date joined 9/13/09,   time run 0:027:07:08:08,  points 108,795, results returned   156



If you want that WCG badge that I have in my sig, you go to User CP-->Options-->(Scroll down)-->put your WCG name in the box that says something about WCG


----------



## theonedub (Oct 26, 2009)

BarbaricSoul said:


> well, think I got my required points for my crunching tags
> 
> BarbaricSoul  date joined 9/13/09,   time run 0:027:07:08:08,  points 108,795, results returned   156





[Ion] said:


> If you want that WCG badge that I have in my sig, you go to User CP-->Options-->(Scroll down)-->put your WCG name in the box that says something about WCG



I do believe that the WCG Badge requirement is 100k Boinc not 100k WCG, if you are going by WCG points like BS listed, he needs to get to 700,000WCG before he gets his badge (7 pts WCG= 1pt Boinc). 

Crunch Hard


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2009)

theonedub said:


> I do believe that the WCG Badge requirement is 100k Boinc not 100k WCG, if you are going by WCG points like BS listed, he needs to get to 700,000WCG before he gets his badge (7 pts WCG= 1pt Boinc).
> 
> Crunch Hard




I'm so stupid some days  

I forgot he was listing WCG points instead of BOINC


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 29, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> yeah sure ill do it



Not to bust your ball's or anything(i know how hectic life can get).BUT are you still up to doing my avatar????


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 29, 2009)

Id like an avatar too since ill be doing all the crunching i can WCG for TPU.


----------



## adam99leit (Oct 29, 2009)

i would love to have a WCG avatar since i just joined the team and i dont have a tpu avatar yet


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Nov 9, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Might i be a worthy enough cruncher to have some one some how add http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27695&d=1250003484
> to my avatar?



Any takers on this???


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Nov 15, 2009)

Bump for MAYBEE???


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 16, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Any takers on this???



me


----------



## DreamSeller (Jan 5, 2010)

is it possible to get such sig ? ^^


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 6, 2010)

can i get a WCG and folding avvey with my name on it? I just want something simple with a black background


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey i was wondering if i could get an avatar?  Anything with an alien on it would be fine.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm a disaster at photoshopping, is it possible that someone just simply inserts the WCG logo in a corner of my avatar? Thanks.


----------



## ERazer (Feb 20, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> I'm a disaster at photoshopping, is it possible that someone just simply inserts the WCG logo in a corner of my avatar? Thanks.



same for me pls  ty


----------



## SkyKast (Feb 22, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Might i be a worthy enough cruncher to have some one some how add http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27695&d=1250003484
> to my avatar?





GREASEMONKEY said:


> Not to bust your ball's or anything(i know how hectic life can get).BUT are you still up to doing my avatar????



sorry man, dropped out of here for a while, im really busy but ill try to get to this, your first on the list as you can see



PP Mguire said:


> Id like an avatar too since ill be doing all the crunching i can WCG for TPU.



anything specific? any ideas would really help me out with speeding things up



p_o_s_pc said:


> can i get a WCG and folding avvey with my name on it? I just want something simple with a black background



sounds good and simple



AlienIsGOD said:


> Hey i was wondering if i could get an avatar?  Anything with an alien on it would be fine.



yeah sure, sounds easy



Black Panther said:


> I'm a disaster at photoshopping, is it possible that someone just simply inserts the WCG logo in a corner of my avatar? Thanks.



ill get it done, but after all these other people, it wont be too long i dont think



ERazer said:


> same for me pls  ty



ill get it done, but after all these other people, it wont be too long i dont think


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks SkyKast, and WELCOME BACK


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 22, 2010)

Thnx can't wait to see the result!!!  and Welcome back!!!


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks SkyKast. I'll wait my turn, it's worth!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 1, 2010)

Skycast, feel free to pawn off some of the workload on me.  Just PM me the details, I can most likely appease these folks.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 1, 2010)

Caboose if u want to make one for me i would greatly appreciate it.  i just want something with an alien on it and the wcg logo.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 1, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Caboose if u want to make one for me i would greatly appreciate it.  i just want something with an alien on it and the wcg logo.



What kind of alien?  I need an idea of what type.


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 2, 2010)

For me just feel free to put the wcg logo wherever it looks neat using my present avatar.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 2, 2010)

preferrably this..


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 4, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY:

 - 

hope you like, if you dont, let me know ill make it how you want


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 4, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Might i be a worthy enough cruncher to have some one some how add http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27695&d=1250003484
> to my avatar?





GREASEMONKEY said:


> Not to bust your ball's or anything(i know how hectic life can get).BUT are you still up to doing my avatar????



sorry man, dropped out of here for a while, im really busy but ill try to get to this, your first on the list as you can see  -  *DONE*



PP Mguire said:


> Id like an avatar too since ill be doing all the crunching i can WCG for TPU.



anything specific? any ideas would really help me out with speeding things up - *WAITING ON SPECIFICS*



p_o_s_pc said:


> can i get a WCG and folding avvey with my name on it? I just want something simple with a black background



sounds good and simple - *IM WORKING ON IT*



AlienIsGOD said:


> Hey i was wondering if i could get an avatar?  Anything with an alien on it would be fine.



yeah sure, sounds easy - *PVT IS WORKING ON IT?*



Black Panther said:


> I'm a disaster at photoshopping, is it possible that someone just simply inserts the WCG logo in a corner of my avatar? Thanks.



ill get it done, but after all these other people, it wont be too long i dont think - *WAITING*



ERazer said:


> same for me pls  ty



ill get it done, but after all these other people, it wont be too long i dont think - *WAITING*


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 4, 2010)

SkyKast said:


> GREASEMONKEY:
> 
> View attachment 33899 - View attachment 33900
> 
> hope you like, if you dont, let me know ill make it how you want



SkyKast...... to be very honest,I am SPEECHLESS.That is beyond what i wanted.I thank you very much.I like the second one best.
 If you have paypal,pm me your accnt and i would love to give you a little somthin.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 4, 2010)

wow, so glad you like it man 

thats very generous of you. if you go to the GAU site (link in my sig) there is a donate button there. hugely appreciated


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 4, 2010)

SkyKast i just thought u were really busy...it does not matter who makes mine i would just like one plz!


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 4, 2010)

totally understood man but PVT is amazing with PS, I learned most of what I know from watching him and a couple other guys make stuff when we were all part of GAU, he'll hook you up with a good avvy, plus i appreciate the help from him!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 4, 2010)

SkyKast said:


> wow, so glad you like it man
> 
> thats very generous of you. if you go to the GAU site (link in my sig) there is a donate button there. hugely appreciated



Kicked your GAU a little tip,Thanks again SkyKast.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 4, 2010)

Any progress PVT?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 7, 2010)

bump for an update on if anything is going on..


----------



## HammerON (Mar 9, 2010)

I am looking for a new Avatar. Looking for something creative~


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 10, 2010)

*So here is the list of requests I have so far, ordered by priority.*

Sorry if you guys don't like how long the wait time will be (I don't) but I'm a Jr in HishSchool and an getting my shit together and looking at colleges and I'm really busy. But I am taking a new initiative on this thread and there WILL be something done tinight and all of the requests will be done by the end of this upcoming weekend.


1) *PP Mguire*- New Avvy - _On Hold_

I need an idea of what you want man...

Id like an avatar too since ill be doing all the crunching i can WCG for TPU.
___________________________________

2) *p_o_s_pc*- New Avvy - _*Processing*_

WCG and folding, name and black background

can i get a WCG and folding avvey with my name on it? I just want something simple with a black background
___________________________________

3) *AlienIsGOD*- New Avvy - _Processing_

WCG logo with the alien posted above

Hey i was wondering if i could get an avatar? Anything with an alien on it would be fine
___________________________________

4) *Black Panther* - Avvy Edit - _Pending_

WCG logo in corner of current avvy

I'm a disaster at photoshopping, is it possible that someone just simply inserts the WCG logo in a corner of my avatar? Thanks.
___________________________________

5) *ERazer* - Avvy Edit - _Pending_

WCG logo in corner of current avvy

same for me pls  ty
___________________________________

6) *HammerON* - New Avvy - _Pending_

i7 theme, WCG logo - color scheme: blue + black

I was thinking of an intel i7 theme with the WCG logo. I like the colors blue and black.
___________________________________

7) *(FIH) The Don* - New Avvy - _Pending_

TPU logo and WCG logo plus name

can you make one for me? One with the TPU clan logo and the some wcg cruncher in it with my name? If it can fit in there, dont really know how it would look, so you can do what you want


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 10, 2010)

I can make an avy if yall like?


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 10, 2010)

that would be great! if you want to help out you can take the next request in line that says "pending"

thanks man, I know you're a pro at this


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I can make an avy if yall like?



can you make one for me?

one with the TPU clan logo and the some wcg cruncher in it with my name?

if it can fit in there, dont really know how it would look, so you can do what you want 


would be VERY MUCH appreciated


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> can you make one for me?
> 
> one with the TPU clan logo and the some wcg cruncher in it with my name?
> 
> ...



yeah dude, there is a line but we'll get to ya


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

i dont mind waiting at all, think its great that you even do this


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 10, 2010)

I kinda spaced out on what I had to do (was playing BC2 and such)...  working now.

BTW:



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Skycast, feel free to pawn off some of the workload on me.  *Just PM me the details*, I can most likely appease these folks.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 10, 2010)

SkyKast said:


> *So here is the list of requests I have so far, ordered by priority.*
> 
> Sorry if you guys don't like how long the wait time will be (I don't) but I'm a Jr in HishSchool and an getting my shit together and looking at colleges and I'm really busy. But I am taking a new initiative on this thread and there WILL be something done tinight and all of the requests will be done by the end of this upcoming weekend.
> 
> ...



I was thinking of an intel i7 theme with the WCG logo. I like the colors blue and black.
Does that help?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 10, 2010)

Done.


----------



## SkyKast (Mar 10, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Done.



AWESOME, you're a pro

thanks man


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 10, 2010)

PVT awesome work. thanx a bunch


----------



## HammerON (Mar 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I can make an avy if yall like?





PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I kinda spaced out on what I had to do (was playing BC2 and such)...  working now.
> 
> BTW:





HammerON said:


> I was thinking of an intel i7 theme with the WCG logo. I like the colors blue and black.
> Does that help?



Doesn't matter who creates this~
I will take anyone's help


----------



## HammerON (Mar 28, 2010)

Still wondering if anyone wants to create a new Avatar for me (pretty please)?


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 17, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone would be willing to create an Avatar for me? Just adding the crunching and folding symbols to my current avatar. Thank You!


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 6, 2010)

I would like help with a new avatar if anyone is willing.
   I would like a five point star with a question mark in the center and anthing you think would work. thks. Michael B.


----------



## KieX (Jun 20, 2010)

OK, since it seems some of you have been waiting a while, I thought I'd give this a go. I'm no pro but I hope you like 

@mjkmike: Did you have a color/theme in mind?

HammerON and Mindweaver avatars attached:


----------



## HammerON (Jun 20, 2010)

KieX said:


> OK, since it seems some of you have been waiting a while, I thought I'd give this a go. I'm no pro but I hope you like
> 
> @mjkmike: Did you have a color/theme in mind?
> 
> HammerON and Mindweaver avatars attached:



Wow thanks KieX

I like it


----------



## onepost (Jun 20, 2010)

i want one with my current avator please


----------



## KieX (Jun 21, 2010)

onepost said:


> i want one with my current avator please



Managed to find a higher resolution version, and tried to keep this one transparent. I've not worked much with transparent images, so I've made two versions: *.gif and *.png
One of them has to work


----------



## onepost (Jun 21, 2010)

thanks bro


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 21, 2010)

KieX said:


> OK, since it seems some of you have been waiting a while, I thought I'd give this a go. I'm no pro but I hope you like
> 
> @mjkmike: Did you have a color/theme in mind?
> 
> HammerON and Mindweaver avatars attached:




Awesome job! Thanks!


----------

